# A little out of state smallie action



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I went to TN to fish Cherokee and Norris Lakes. We fished Flitterbaits jigged off the bottom. I sure love smallmouths.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

very nice pics


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are some really good quality pictures, beautiful fish and scenery. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Some good looking smallies guys. Did I see a pink flitterbait????

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

No pink flitters. The sun was hitting it just right to give off that color.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> No pink flitters. The sun was hitting it just right to give off that color.


Ok good...i won't have to get Amanda pink flitterbaits then.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

